# Neve, Granizo e Chuva - 28 Nov/1 Dez 2008  «Depressão Helena»



## Vince (29 Nov 2008 às 13:58)

*Tópico generalista para imagens da situação de frio, chuva, neve e granizo.*

O seguimento foi feito aqui:
 Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/2 Dezembro 2008 

Este tópico é generalista de imagens do evento. 
Existem outros tópicos que local ou regionalmente justificam um tópico específico devido à quantidade de fotografias.

Outros tópicos deste evento: (em actualização se necessário)

 A24 e A7
 Mammatus em Lisboa
 Neve Bouça dos Homens (Peneda-Gerês)
 Neve em Arouca (Serra da Freita) 
 Neve em Braga (Sameiro)
 Neve em Bragança
 Neve em Guimarães (Montanha da Penha) 
 Neve em Trancoso, Sanábria e Serra da Nogueira
 Neve em Várzea da Serra - Tarouca (Viseu)
 Neve Gralheira-Cinfães (Serra de Montemuro)
 Neve - Penhas Douradas - Serra da Estrela
 Neve Portalegre e Serra de S.Mamede 
 Neve Melgaço (Lamas de Mouro) 
 Neve na Covilhã 
 Neve na Guarda 
 Neve na Loriga (S.Estrela) 
 Neve no Gerês
 Neve no Marão 
 Neve no Soito (Sabugal)
 Shelf Cloud na Moita


 <<Depressão Helena>> Mini-Reportagem - 29 Nov/ 1 Dez


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2008 às 15:27)

*Frio, Neve, Chuva e Granizo - «Depressão Helena» - 28 Novembro/2 Dezembro 2008*

Depois de passar:


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2008 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## jepe (29 Nov 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

a chegar a aveiro ..por noroeste.
a minha primeira  pequena contribuiçao..


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Nov 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas 

aqui fica algumas fotos de hoje 

passagem de mais uma célula por Lisboa e Margem Sul do Tejo 





a chegada de mais uma célula a Lisboa e Margem Sul do Tejo





zona de Lisboa e linha com sol e uma célula a Norte





fotografia tirada aqui da minha casa com vista para Lisboa a zona verde é chamada de Jardia, as torres em Lisboa são as Amoreiras, foto com zoom estamos a mais de 20km 





Abraços


----------



## RTC (29 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Partes de um percurso de um raid de btt amanhã, na Guarda.


----------



## ajrebelo (30 Nov 2008 às 02:15)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

boas

aqui fica o vídeo Time lapse de hoje na bacia do Tejo 

é pena não poder colocar  a imagem com mais qualidade  no youtube mas mesmo assim dá para ver que desde as 7 da manha até à noite foram muitas as células a passarem aqui no litoral centro.



abraços


----------



## iceworld (30 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Nevoeiro sobre Coimbra


----------



## godzila (30 Nov 2008 às 14:09)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*





serra de cebola com 1416 metros toda branca desde os 900 metros.
logo vou lá tirar umas fotos...


----------



## Lightning (30 Nov 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Nuno (30 Nov 2008 às 16:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fotos do aguaceiro:















Tenho *6,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2008 às 16:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Mais uma foto do aguaceiro já distante:








*6,4ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Nov 2008 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Granizada monumental:


----------



## jscbranco (30 Nov 2008 às 17:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa tarde, deixo aqui umas fotos de um passeio que fiz esta tarde à Serra de Monchique, em busca de uma possiveis flocos de neve, mas sem muita sorte:

Antes de chegar a Monchique, chovia bem, mas com o sol a mostrar-se:




Já na Fóia, o céu limpou:








O Autódromo do Algarve:




Foi pena não haver precipitação, pois estava bem fresquinho:




POrtanto, se às 17h estavam 2ºC na Fóia (no termómetro do carro), é bem possivel que durante a noite a temperatura baixe ainda mais!!! E se houver precipitação, pode ser que caiam uns flocos!!!

Aqui em Lagoa estão agora 9,3ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um pote de ouro algures


----------



## *Dave* (30 Nov 2008 às 21:05)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um panorama em que se pode ver no lado esquerdo a serra da Gardunha com alguma neve


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui estão 3 momentos do dia de hoje, com células muito parecidas com a de Outubro, em Sete Rios; a 1ª imagem foi de manhã, às 11h; as restantes são ao fim do dia, em Benfica (tiradas para Norte).


----------



## carpetinas (30 Nov 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

*Lousã*

Hoje fui com a famelga até à Lousã. Presenciámos um forte nevão e valeu-nos o "jipe" para circularmos com segurança.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2008 às 08:27)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## thunderboy (1 Dez 2008 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Fica aqui uma foto do arco-íris que tirei ontem com o telemóvel. Peço deculpa pela definição ser fraca.


----------



## preud1 (1 Dez 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Imagens Arredores de Lisboa : 






















....


 
Imagens tiradas depois de uma queda de granizo...Tudo branquinho..


----------



## rozzo (1 Dez 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ora vim agora duma "caçada" à Serra de Sintra, visto hoje ser o dia mais frio, e ainda sobrarem alguns aguaceiros.. 
E cá está o resultado!   












Pronto, desculpem pela qualidade, nada de jeito.. É o que se arranjo, e já foi muito, tendo em conta o local!  

Resumindo, foram tiradas no parque abaixo do palácio da pena,portanto a uns 450m imagino eu..
Começou a chover, entretanto por segundos pareceu-me sleet, mas foi tão breve que fiquei na dúvida.. Continuou a chover uns bons minutos, até que a certa altura intensificou.. E durante quase 5min caíu esta "sleet". Não sei o nome mais certo, mas pronto, neve fundida, qualquer coisa.. Granizo não era de certeza 
Depois acalmou e continuou a chover!

Se eu soubesse... Ainda tinha pago o roubo de bilhete para subir lá acima aos jardins do palácio, que ainda devem ser mais uns 50-100m e faz alguma diferença!!


----------



## Vince (1 Dez 2008 às 13:35)

*Re: Frio, Neve, Chuva e Granizo - «Depressão Helena» - 28 Novembro/2 Dezembro 2008*

Algumas imagens por esse país fora:



*Montalegre*




(c) Amélia Vidal


*Vila Pouca de Aguiar*






(c) Luis Castro Rosa


*Tarouca*






(c) Carlos Lopes


*Marvão*






(c) Isabel Rosa



*Serra do Alvão, Vila Real*






(c) Paulo Meneres



*Serra do Alvão, Vila Real*






(c) Paulo Meneres



*Serra do Alvão, Vila Real*






(c) Paulo Meneres



*Freiria ( Vila Pouca de Aguiar) *




(c) Carla Gonçalves


*
Vieira do Minho*






(c) Hugo Quaresma


*
Vieira do Minho*






(c) Hugo Quaresma


*
Vieira do Minho*






(c) Sérgio Fernandes


*
Mondim de Basto*









*Trancoso*










*Trancoso*









*Viso - Fafe*









*Serra da Estrela*






(c) António José/Lusa



*Serra da Estrela*






(c) António José/Lusa



*Serra da Estrela*






(c) António José/Lusa



*Serra da Estrela*






(c) António José/Lusa


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Dez 2008 às 14:25)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boas!

Esta noite aqui a temperatura rondou os *2ºC* e com precipitação... Durante uma aberta os carros ainda chegaram a congelar, derretendo depois com a chuva.
Agora estou com *4.8ºC*

Hoje de manha para surpresa minha vejo algumas serras em volta com alguma neve. Serras em que nao é muito habitual nevar, ja que não tem muita altitude.

Claro, peguei no carro e fui ver um bocadinho mais de perto.... 

Ai estão as fotos.... tiradas por volta das 13h


----------



## Angelstorm (1 Dez 2008 às 14:51)

Os meus parabéns a todos pelas excelentes fotos e reportagens.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Dez 2008 às 15:50)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Uma celula activa a norte possibilitou esta foto de um arco-iris:


----------



## criz0r (1 Dez 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Ficam aqui 2 fotos de uma Célula de ontem que despejou por aqui 3-4 minutos de Boa chuva e granizo  












O meu telemóvel sucks


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Um imagem da célula depois de passar:


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Dez 2008 às 22:07)

boas

aqui fica o contributo Meteoalerta

1- vídeo time-lapse dia 29-11-2008


































abraços


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Dez 2008 às 22:40)




----------



## iceworld (1 Dez 2008 às 23:20)

Nevoeiro sobre Coimbra




http:

Aldeia de xisto - Gondramaz(600m) Serra da Lousã

[URL=http://imageshack.us][IMG]http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/170/novembro08024mh4.jpg


----------



## Santos (2 Dez 2008 às 00:09)

Excelentes fotos e reportagens


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2008 às 00:12)

Boas fotos

A helena revelou os talentos fotográficos escondidos dos membros do meteoPT


----------



## houston (2 Dez 2008 às 02:20)

Registo da granizada na zona de Fânzeres







a preto e branco, mas penso que se percebe







esta ja a cores.

acho que nunca tinha visto uma coisa destas por aqui!


----------



## PDias (2 Dez 2008 às 08:39)

Os meus parabéns a todos aqueles que registaram essas belas imagens por esse país fora, imagens de rara beleza de um país pequenino mas com muito para mostrar e conhecer. Apesar de gostar de todas as reportagens aqui feitas, a que mais me impressionou foi a da Gralheira/Serra de Montemuro (divinais), agora aguardo pelas fotos do Lince (Gerês) que devem ser outra "bomba fotográfica".
Mais uma vez parabéns a todos e ao MeteoPT.com por estas reliquias que nos proporcionam.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2008 às 10:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Bom dia

Ontem depois de umas horas de insistência consegui convercer os meus cunhados a virem com este meteolouco à serra da freita. Chegamos já ao fim do dia  mas valeu a pena porque aos 650m de altitude o cenário era este





Esta segunda devia ser um meteolouco a passar por mim com um bonequinho no carro e tudo 





Não consegui subir os 1000 metros da serra, porque não achei prudente aquela hora, mas deu para tirar as saudades. Para dizer bem a verdade, o pessoal é que não me deixou subir mais .
A serra da Freita para quem não conhece fica no conselho de Arouca, bem perto do litoral (Ovar).


----------



## jpmartins (2 Dez 2008 às 10:26)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Esta é a imagem do Caramulo visto bem ao longe a partir da minha casa.
Desculpem a qualidade mas é muita ampliação.


----------



## godzila (2 Dez 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*





hoje com o ceu limpo já deu para ver o (picoto) de cebola como é aqui chamado.
digão lá ´se não tá lindo, se não chover tem lá neve para mais de 15 dias


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 12:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Aqui vai uma foto de um bocado de gelo de hoje de manhã





Neste momento estão 12.4ºC o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Dez 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei ao meu corsa esta manhã..

tava cheinho de gelo 

eu tou num descampado ainda é pior..do centro da cidade para onde eu moro á sempre diferenças de 0,5ºC e até mesmo ás vezes 1ºC


----------



## DMartins (2 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Boa noite.
Queria desde já dar um abraço a todos os colegas de fórum, uma vez que é o meu 1º post, e deixar-vos aqui umas fotos de uma zona aqui perto de Guimarães (Fafe) de ontem de tarde:









Deixo-vos também um pequeno vídeo da queda de neve no centro de Guimarães, na manhã do dia 30/11


----------



## amarusp (2 Dez 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

2,3ºC é a temperatura actual em Loriga.
Peço desculpa pelo comprimento da foto tirada hoje mas vale a pena vela ao pormenor.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rozzo (2 Dez 2008 às 21:46)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*

Está a começar já a ficar bastante fria a noite..
Mas provavelmente não irá arrefecer noite dentro com a entrada do ar mais quente que vai chegar..

Só para completar a "caçada" de ontem, mais 2 fotos, bastante fraquinhas por acaso, mas só mesmo para elucidar o que expliquei de manhã..

A primeira é da célula bastante negra que estava a chegar a Sintra comigo lá em baixo preso no trânsito..  





A segunda é só o pormenor de um bom bocado depois do último aguaceiro, ter reparado na neve/graupel que estava ali num canto da varanda do Palácio da Pena a derreter.. Onde deviam estar uns 2/3º com um vento gélido insuportável.. 





Pronto!


----------



## iceworld (3 Dez 2008 às 13:20)

Vistas de Vila Real para a Serra do Alvão


----------



## iceworld (3 Dez 2008 às 13:29)

Montalegre pelas vistas de uma amiga.. da neve


----------



## dgstorm (3 Dez 2008 às 15:13)

Deixo-vos alguns videos dos nevões que apanhei estes dias em Brufe e em Manzaneda (Espanha)
Aqui um cão que andava la a brincar no meio da neve em Brufe


Depois a neve que apanhamos na viagem para a Espanha


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2008 às 16:11)

dgstorm disse:


> Deixo-vos alguns videos dos nevões que apanhei estes dias em Brufe e em Manzaneda (Espanha)
> Aqui um cão que andava la a brincar no meio da neve em Brufe



O cão estava encantando com a neve.
Bons registos 


PS. Só uma pergunta, chegaram a comer a alheira ? Uma das pessoas estava completamente desesperada por uma alheira


----------



## dgstorm (3 Dez 2008 às 17:17)

Vince disse:


> O cão estava encantando com a neve.
> Bons registos
> 
> 
> PS. Só uma pergunta, chegaram a comer a alheira ? Uma das pessoas estava completamente desesperada por uma alheira



 Chegamos a comer sim... No quentinho a comer uma alheira e a ver a neve a cair, que bem


----------



## snowstorm (3 Dez 2008 às 17:33)

*Re:  Neve, Granizo e Chuva - 28 Nov/1 Dez 2008 «Depressão Helena»*


































Afinal já percebi como colocar as fotos!!
Espero que gostem.


----------



## Vince (3 Dez 2008 às 18:22)

*Re: Neve, Granizo e Chuva - 28 Nov/1 Dez 2008 «Depressão Helena»*



iceworld disse:


> Montalegre pelas vistas de uma amiga.. da neve



Obrigado, bonitas como não podia deixar de ser. Curiosamente não havia ainda muitas fotografias de Montalegre.





snowstorm disse:


>



Muito bom. Agarrava bem a neve à bola 
São fotografias de onde ?


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2008 às 18:46)

iceworld disse:


>



Um bom nevão em Montalegre


----------



## tomalino (3 Dez 2008 às 19:35)

Olá a todos!
Aqui vai o meu pequeno contributo para este tópico, devido á falta de neve em Moncorvo e arredores... 
Na viagem, no sábado á noite, vi neve junto a Trancoso. No dia seguinte, de manhã, subi à Serra do Reboredo mas já tinha derretido a neve toda e não houve mais precipitação. As fotos seguintes foram tiradas na terça-feira, na viagem de volta para Lisboa, junto à Serra da Estrela e Serra do Açor:

Serra da Estrela:





Serra da Estrela e Covilhã:





Serra do Açor:





E, finalmente, para mudar de tema, uma fotografia da paisagem junto ao local onde já está a ser construída a Barragem do Baixo Sabor:





Espero que gostem!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 19:45)

Bonitas fotografias. 
Apesar de não ter neve, gostei muito desta última. 



tomalino disse:


>


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 19:48)

Queria aproveitar para deixar uma dica a todos; tentem redimensionar as fotografias que colocarem, caso contrário teremos todos de usar as barras de deslocação para ver as fotografias por inteiro.

Obrigado.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2008 às 21:26)

Uma panorâmica tirada na terça-feira desde o Sameiro





http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/1213/pancopyiz2.jpg


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2008 às 22:50)

boas

que grandes registos 

abraços


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 09:45)

Mais um bom punhado de grandes fotos


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2008 às 19:33)

29.11.2008_s/hora - *Neve em Bragança*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
29.11.2008_13h10 - *Manto de Neve cobre região da Guarda*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
29.11.2008_20h00 - *Neve está a bloquear estradas*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
30.11.2008_ 09h01 - *Mau tempo obriga a corte de estradas no Norte e Centro*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
30.11.2008_13h01 - *Estradas cortadas pela neve*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
30.11.2008_13h12 - *Mau tempo vai continuar*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
01.12.2008_s/hora - *Neve dificulta circulação rodoviária*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
01.12.2008_13h12 - *Neve na Serra da Estrela*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
02.12.2008_20h12 - *Neve ainda condiciona o trânsito na Serra do Marão*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
03.12.2008_s/hora - *Vila Real: Neve pintou de branco serra do Alvão*​
 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Dez 2008 às 01:56)

Grande recolha Gerofil...
Grande panorâmica Minho.
Grandes e inúmeros  ilustres registos ,
de cada vez maior nº de ilustres participantes .
Que previlégio este,dos nossos dias, de nada nos escapar.
Eu, que seguia os passos todos do meu Pai em busca de neve,
há 40 anos atrás
em estradas que hoje já nem  existem,
compreendo agora algumas investidas goradas.
Mas quando chegávamos enfim à serra branca  ,
enfim ao sortilégio ,sorríamos ...
E neste fim de semana histórico, muita gente teve acesso ao sorriso com mais informação e com vias de acesso rápido...
Sorriso mais fácil?
Não ...Apenas Sorriso e Contentamento ...


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Dez 2008 às 03:41)

Apenas mais um pequeno reparo:
Depois do deslumbramento na A24,
depois das dificuldades no Marão,
nesse dia às portas do Porto, já com  muito que contar,
eis-nos parados no trânsito!!!
Do outro lado da auto-estrada também ninguém circula.
Grande acidente. Que nada.
O granizo terá sido tão intenso minutos antes,que a   a GNR/BT
e muito bem,talvez a passar no local , terá interrompido a auto-estrada nos dois sentidos.
O responsável de tal interrupção é este céu:







[/URL][/IMG]

Depois ,muito depois, quando nos foi permitido passar ,
atónitos descobrimos que não era acidente.
Vimos ainda consistente, uma hora depois,
uma  camada de granizo entre  Campo e Valongo...
Não tenho  fotos dessa ocorrência porque a máquina é nova e eu sou ainda tosco no seu manuseamento e na altura houve uma infeliz coincidência.
Mas asseguro-vos que , uma hora depois  o branco era ainda impressionante.
Que Grande Dia.....


----------

